
Beautiful, modern and high-quality photo galleries in JavaScript - Kris-B
https://github.com/nanostudio-org/nanogallery2
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
Kris-B
What do you think about this script?

